# [VZW][CM10] Bluetooth headphones working?



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

I just tried out my Sennheiser PXC310's with my phone (I hadn't gotten a chance to try them with it before I rommed it) and the bluetooth connects just fine and can even play and skip tracks but the audio will not go through the headphones. Has anyone else had this problem with CM10? I'd like to believe that this phone is compatible but since I never tested on stock I guess that's a possibility as well.


----------



## thekendog (Apr 10, 2012)

SySerror said:


> I just tried out my Sennheiser PXC310's with my phone (I hadn't gotten a chance to try them with it before I rommed it) and the bluetooth connects just fine and can even play and skip tracks but the audio will not go through the headphones. Has anyone else had this problem with CM10? I'd like to believe that this phone is compatible but since I never tested on stock I guess that's a possibility as well.


I read this happened to someone else over on xda. This is one of the reasons I'm sticking to TouchWiz for now.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

thekendog said:


> I read this happened to someone else over on xda. This is one of the reasons I'm sticking to TouchWiz for now.


eh, at least it's the ROM and not my headphones lol. I might have to go back to touchwiz in order to use them at the gym though.


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Yep, the VZW CM10 apparently broke the Bluetooth A2DP audio profile.

I can't get audio to play over any of my paired audio devices on CM10.

AzJazz


----------



## Travisimo (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm running the 7/23 build and my headphones are working with Doggcatcher for podcasts. I haven't tried music yet...

EDIT: Music is working too via Google Play (local or streaming). My Bluetooth headphones are working, as is my Bluetooth connection to Ford Sync (at the least the media part is, I don't use the phone profile).

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

*Update:* I am now running the 24-JUL CM10 build, and this is still an issue.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

AzJazz said:


> *Update:* I am now running the 24-JUL CM10 build, and this is still an issue.


Thank you for updating


----------



## Travisimo (Feb 23, 2012)

Darn it. Bluetooth audio was working fine for me on the 7/23 build, but now that's upgrade to 7/26, the sound is only going through the phone speaker like you guys mentioned... not sure what would cause it to change?


----------

